# Your favourite catfish and/or cichlid food



## Cichlidsrule102

Hey all, Im not looking for help, as I already have a good diet for my fish, im just wondering, for all you crazy aquarists out there, of those of you who keep catties or cichlids, what your favourite diets for them were that made them grow up big and strong. For my tandanus tandanus catfish, his staple is Hikari Sinking Carnivore Pellets, supplemented regularly with peeled peas. cheers, another crazy person who keeps water and electricity in dangerously close quarters.


----------



## Thoth

I keep Corydoras and Scleromystax catfish with no set feeding cycle. I use Hikari micro pellets most days; I like how it disperses throughout the tank. Anyone know of another sinking micro pellet? Maybe once or twice a week I use what use what ever flakes I have around (not even sure what brand, most likely NSL). I use frozen (blood worms, daphina and brine shrimp) a few times a week in place of the dry goods. In the past I used micro worms but stopped due to the smell; these are great for baby catfish.


----------



## Cichlidsrule102

Nice, seems like a good regime you've got going. I wouldn't know about micro pellets though, almost every fish I've kept has needed the large pellets, lol (i have a soft spot for big, aggressive fish). When my tandanus catfish gets around 30+cm I am going to start feeding him the Hikari Massivore Delight, anyone used it before? cheers


----------



## Flint

I use Food Sticks for my cichlids/large fish.


----------



## Agent13

I feed SA cichlids and catfish NLS Thera A pellets and zucchini . For African cichlids and the featherfin cat with them it's NLS cichlid formula, zucchini , seaweed , and repashy super green . 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## jaysee

NLS Thera A.


----------



## jeaninel

NLS, Omega One Shrimp Pellets, various frozen foods and fresh market shrimp.


----------



## Cichlidsrule102

cool, theres some lucky fish


----------

